# What's the world coming to?? (OT/NT)



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It used to just be a joke, but can a blonde really get stuck in her car? Apparently so.. 

Woman Calls Police To Free Her From Her Locked Car


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

My kids have no idea how to use a map or a road atlas but give 'em mapquest and they've got no problem finding the place. I suspect people who grow up relying on GPS will be even more clueless. 

The times they is a changin' 

Mark


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

At least she knew how to use her cell phone!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

In defense of women... 

I like the story about a lady that left her car at the dealership to be worked on and when she arrived to pick it up she was told they had locked her keys in the car by accident. She went to the shop and saw one of the tech's working furiously with a slimjim on the driver's door trying to get it unlocked. She, being on the passenger side, tried that door and found it unlocked. She pointed this out to the tech, who replied, "Yes, I got that one earlier and now I am working on this door." /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Sad, so sad.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Blond went to a bank in New York City and asked to borrow $1,000. The banker asked for how long and she said thirty days, The banker then asked what she had for collateral and she said she would leave them her BMW and she did. 

Thirty days later she came back into the bank, repaid the loan and the interest, about ten dollars, and the banker asked her why if she had enough money to drive a BMW did she need to borrow $1,000? 

She answered that she didn't need the money but she had been in Europe for a month long vacation and to park her car in New York City for a month would have cost her a great deal more than the interest she paid on the loan. She then drove off in her BMW.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## craigcoffman (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard of children being fascinated with manual crank windows in cars (all they've ever seen is electrically controlled ones). To the point of wanting to show their parent this neat new mechanism! 

-- 
craig


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That one about the bank loan is great!!! 

We could go on and on with stories of this type. 

When my kids were small and had friends over to play, the friends would often need to call home. I got such a kick out of watching them try to use 

the Dial Phone we had in one of our rooms.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

That reminds me of the story on the Chicago TV news: 

A woman telephoned police to complain that she couldn't get her car to move. 

The officers asked her who made the car, and she replied that she didn't know. 

They told her that the brand name was often found on the steering column. 

She checked and replied that she was driving a 1975 PRNDL. 


cheers


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I had one of them! Great car!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Not the World...the US...and last place is the answer if we don't do something.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Shad.. She WAS from Orem.... 

(probably went to BYU)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

If we held a seminar over the weekend, we could teach them which CV to set and the doors would do it remotely. 
And, if you use the new secret super-power source that works through tape, even with the battery dead. 

Utah. 

Ah, well, ........


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap...this is possibly true...from my son and HIS experience. 

"This story might be true, and without the lady being stupid. My BMW double-locked the doors, so that if you were in the car and it was locked with the keyfob, you could not unlock the car. The electronic buttons wouldn't work, and the manual locks were recessed into the doors so you couldn't grab them, and the door handles would pull but not open the door. The manual described this as a security feature. I wouldn't be surprised if the media got this one wrong and spun it to make the lady look dumb."


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Hammer. 
Big one. 
Kept under the seat. 
That'll get you outta one of them Bimmers.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a time when sales employees were required to be good at arithmetic, especially in adding up the amount of a customers purchase and how much change to give them if more than the required amount was tendered. 

Now they barely know the day of the week as the till/cash registers do it all. 

It is a sad fact that so many jobs these days seem to require employees not only to leave their coats and hats in the cloakroom but their brains as well! 

No wonder there is such a lack of "job satisfaction"./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

The 911 call is actually part of a commercial for something .... it's not an actual 911 call. It's a lot like the one for the Washington Lottery: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f77BUuNh39c 

Sounds like the real thing ..... but even in the 911 world of "I don't believe that person just asked me that" ... not real. 

This one, however, is. Often imitated, impossible to clean up (so, if you've got small children, or folks who don't take well to the foulest of language, don't play it!) this is both an interesting example, and typical of the sort of folks we deal with every day on 9-1-1! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_habakm5sw 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out WHY a car would have such a locking system. You're trapped!!!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

So true!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you know what BMW stands for right? 

B-reak 
M-y 
W-indows


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Some people also fail to inherit any "mechanically inclined" genes. A case in point is the neighbor who lived behind our house when we first moved to Roanoke almost 32 years ago. The man was a brilliant manager, and was in charge of a large office complex. BUT he was so inept mechanically that his wife could not lock their front door when she had to run errands. If she locked the door, he could not figure out how to unlock it. Hard for me to imagine, had I not known this person. 




Thankully, I happen to be one of Rube Goldberg's illigitimate sons. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 














Have fun, 


David Meashey


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

I had one of those jobs where you were expected to park your brain at the door when you came in. All they wanted were "yes men (and women) with little or no interest in improving the organization. I always thought a switchable lobotomy would hafve been a good thing to have. 

Loved the bit about the dial phone. Any of you grow up with crank phones and the "central" operator??


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

When Grandmother passed away, she had a dial phone in her apartment. My youngest cousin (I have an aunt my age) was fascinated with the dial phone. She had never seen one before.


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Land Rovers also will double lock the doors so the only way to unlock them is the fob or the key in to drivers door. It says in the manual to not do this with people in the car. 

Phillip


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ohioriverrailway on 06/05/2008 9:45 AM
I had one of those jobs where you were expected to park your brain at the door when you came in. All they wanted were "yes men (and women) with little or no interest in improving the organization. I always thought a switchable lobotomy would hafve been a good thing to have. 
Loved the bit about the dial phone. Any of you grow up with crank phones and the "central" operator??




I remember my Grandmother using a crank phone. It was on the wall in the dining room and you had to stand in front of it to use it. Even though the mouthpiece was on an arm that could move up and down a bit, some people had to stand on tip-toe to use it and others had to stoop over a bit. Her "ring" was a long and a short and a long. She said she was also to answer on one LOOOONNNNGG ring as that was the "emergency call" for the town... I assume part of the Civil Defense system... they had a steam siren on the fire station, but also used the phone for calling for help. Pleasant memories of living there when I was 3 years old! Thanks.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have a dial phone in my house....it's the only one that works during a power failure.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I have three telephone receivers here. A short range radio one which enables us to move around with the handset or take it into the garage or garden. Another is is in my entrance hall- it had a loud ring tone, adjustable audio and large figure buttons. The third apparatus is upstairs: it is a dial phone with a loud bell. 
All three work on the same exchange line and unless something catastrophic happens to the telephone exchange will always work. 
My other telephone system is via my pc but cannot be guaranteed always to work and is not suitable for emergency calls, but it is very cheap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Loved the bit about the dial phone. Any of you grow up with crank phones and the "central" operator??

we had that system till about ten/fifteen years ago. some of the old wallboxes, but mostly smaller phones, like dialphones with a crank instead of a dial. 
honestly i miss it a bit. the girls working at the connection-board new it all. one just asked to be connected to somebody, and they knew, in which village the person was at that moment, and with whom... 
or one could leave messages. 
we got an old joke about an elder lady allways listening in. 
it is said, that somebody mentioned to somebody else late in the evening on the phone, to not tell secrets over the line, becaus the old lady "is standing in her nightgown by the phone, listening in" 
it is further said, that both men heard a womans voice saying: "oh, can they see me?"


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

There's another story about the town that went from crank to dial .... and the old lady asked what number she needed to dial "Just to listen in..." 

The same resource describes an elderly fellow who put his power bill in an envelope marked "Electric Company" for an address. It was returned, stamped firmly in red "Insufficient Address." The fellow put the envelope back in the box, having added "Next to th Damn Phone Company." 

I haven't seen a dial phone since the late 1970's.... and the last "party line" I ever saw for real was in Vermont in 1982 ... the ski lodge my friends had leased was on a neighborhood party line, but still had modern dialing and ringing. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

TouchTone (tm) phones should still work during a power failure as they get their power from the 48V phone line. But a wireless phone or one with all kinds of "features" may not as they usually require external power to work the features. 

At my parents house, when I was growing up in the 1950's we had a dial phone on a party line. At first it rang different sequences to tell who the call was to, but later, even though it was still a 4 party line the ring only went to the appropriate phone. Still, one of the other parties often checked the line and if I was on she would interrupt my conversation; "You kids stop tying up the phone line, adults will want to use it!" She did it once to my dad and that was the end of her on our party line!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend in Macomb had an old crank phone mounted on the wall. It worked. You could talk on it and it would ring. He didn't know you could "dial" it till I showed him how.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 06/06/2008 7:29 AM
A friend in Macomb had an old crank phone mounted on the wall. It worked. You could talk on it and it would ring. He didn't know you could "dial" it till I showed him how.




How do you "dial" a "crank" phone? 

The "Crank" just generates a high voltage that makes a bell ring at the telephone company's office "Operator" station. The Operator then plugs their line into the one making the "request" and verbally asks for what number you want. You tell them and they take the patch plug out of their line and stick it in the line you want, they then crank their handle to generate a voltage that makes phones on that wire ring. If it is a party line the Operator varies the number of cranks and pauses between them to make the number of longs and shorts for the people with the phones to know who should say "Hello" when they pick up the receiver (all the others put their hand over the mouth piece so the parties that want to talk to each other cannot hear the baby squawling in the background of the houses that were not the ones being called!). 

Your friend must have and a wall phone with a dial... not a "Crank telephone". Although if you are really fast and can do this with great repetitiveness, you can dial a phone by pushing the little buttons or the cradle that the handset sets on, It is fairly easy to dial a "1" that way, but pulsing the line by hand at the exact rate for more than one pulse is nearly impossible.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

We had a operator exchange [crank phone] which was only open from 7am-12noon and 1pm -7pm..the phone co assimed everyone would only want to call in those hours! and it lasted until 1964..and on sundays only in the pm.


----------

